# Unerklärliche Rechnung  von Teleconcept



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Hallo ich hab vor kurzen einen anruf bekommen von der firma Teleconcept .
angeblich sollte ich am 8.februar eine sexhotlline angerufen haben soll ne 0800 nummer gewesen sein. jezt haben sie mir  ne rechnung geschckt die ich wieder zurück geschickt habe dann kahm die erste mahnung und heute haben die mir die zweite mahnung geschickt und sie trohen mir mit nen inkasso büro. nur au meinen handy ist diese nummer nicht aufgetaucht und ich habe sie auch nicht angerufen was sol ich machen ich gehe jezt zu den Polizei . oder gibts noch andere mögllichkeiten

bitte um rat

kwon


----------



## christian in wien (24 März 2006)

irre ich mich oder sind 0800 nummern nicht kostenlos?


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2006)

Es gibt sicher besser Möglichkeiten, zumal die Polizei für die Klärung der Forderungssache eher nicht zuständig ist und Dir bei der Bewältigung der zivilen Angelegenheit wahrscheinlich nicht helfen kann.

Du sollst eine Sexhotline unter Verwendung einer 0800er Nummer angewählt haben? Diese Nummern sind kostenlos für den Anrufer und erscheinen deshalb nicht auf dessen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, auch nicht als 0-Position.
Ungewöhnlich ist das Ganze aber schon. Geht die Nummer aus der Rechnung (von der Du hoffentlich eine Kopie hast) oder der Mahnung hervor? Kannst Du die mir evtl. mal per PN zusenden? Müsstest Dich dazu aber hier zuerst registrieren.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> 0800er Nummer  Diese Nummern sind kostenlos für den Anrufer und erscheinen deshalb nicht auf dessen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, auch nicht als 0-Position.



Es gibt auch Anbieter, die 0800-er Nummern als 0-Position auf der Rechnung aufführen. Meiner z.B.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2006)

Hallo,

über die Firma Teleconcept habe ich nichts auffälliges gefunden. Die Firma soll seit 15 Jahren existieren. 

Bei 0800er-Nummern fallen keine Gesprächsgebühren an, trotzdem können kostenpflichtige Dienstleistungen angeboten werden. Einige Provider bieten z.B. eine Hotline über eine 0800er-Nummer, trotzdem muß die Beratung eventuell bezahlt werden. Das regelt der Vertrag, der mit dem Anbieter geschlossen worden ist. 

In diesem Fall dürfte es der Firma schwerfallen den Vertragsabschluß mit Dir nachzuweisen. Es finden sich hierzu im Forum viele Informationen, da es einige spektakuläre Fälle (HAS, etc.) gegeben hat. 

Eine Betrugsanzeige bei der Polizei ist sinnlos, solange es keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Straftat gibt. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2006)

@Nebelwolf: Welche Firma "Teleconcept" ist denn eigentlich gemeint? (evtl. PN)
Magdeburg? Essen? Amsterdam? Nordkirchen? Österreich?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2006)

Hallo Aka-Aka!



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @Nebelwolf: Welche Firma "Teleconcept" ist denn eigentlich gemeint? (evtl. PN)
> Magdeburg? Essen? Amsterdam? Nordkirchen? Österreich?



Ich habe nur oberflächlich recherchiert. Um welche Firma es sich handelt ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich habe noch keine Beschwerden über Firmen mit dem Namen ins Auge gesprungen. Ich hoffe *kwon* informiert uns genauer und kann vielleicht sogar die Rechnung (natürlich anonymisiert) hochladen. Da kwon schon bei der 2. Mahnung ist, erwarte ich keinen groß angelegten Betrug, sonst wäre das Forum hier schon "explodiert".

Ein schönes Wochenende
Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2006)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Da kwon schon bei der 2. Mahnung ist, erwarte ich keinen groß angelegten Betrug, sonst wäre das Forum hier schon "explodiert".


jepp 
Also kwon: Mehr Info bitte.


----------



## Uwe66 (18 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von Teleconcept bekommen. Die Summe beläuft sich auf 196,00 Euro.
Die Nummer ist eine 0800 Nummer die aber kostenpflichtige Dienste anbietet. Bevor man in den kostenpflichtigen Bereich kommt, gibt es eine Preisinformationsansage die durch den Tastendruck bestätigt werden muss.
Die Handynummer und meine Anschrift sind richtig.
Das Handy habe ich meinen Sohn zu Weihnachten geschenkt (ist aber auf meinen Namen registriert) und er hat angerufen und auch die Kostenansage bestätigt. Er ist 16 Jahre und hat eine Pre-Paid-Karte die zu diesen Zeitpunkt nicht aufgeladen war. Da der Service aber über die 0800 läuft (wie das auch immer funktionieren mag) ist es möglich in Verbindung zu bleiben.
Ich als gesetzlicher Vertreter hafte bei Missbrauch für Minderjährige.

Muss ich tatsächlich zahlen?

Ich sage Danke

Mfg Uwe


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*



			
				Uwe66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als gesetzlicher Vertreter hafte bei Missbrauch für Minderjährige.


sagt wer? 

cp


----------



## DNA2 (18 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na, Uwe66 halt. 

Wobei es wohl Unfug bleibt - s. z.B. hier


----------



## Uwe66 (18 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*

Hallo,

Teleconcept schreibt:



> Für uns ist nicht nachvollziehbar welche Personen vom oben genannten Anschluss (also meiner) unseren Service in Anspruch genommen hat, daher wenden wir uns jeweils an den Anschlussinhaber, da dieser für die Nutzung des Anschlusses verantwortlich ist.
> Im Falle eines Missbrauchs durch Minderjährige und andere bedingt geschäftsfähige Personen haftet der gesetzliche Vertreter.
> Durch die Nutzung des Telefon-Erotikdienstes wurden in unserem Unternehmen erhebliche Kosten verursacht. Der Firma W&S Teleconcept steht aus der von Ihnen in Anspruch genommen Dienstleistung ein vertraglicher Entgeltanspruch zu.



Mfg Uwe


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*

Teleconcept kann viel  schreiben, wenn der Tag lang und genügend Papier oder Webspace zur Verfügung steht.
Das ändert nichts an der Rechtslage. 

cp


----------



## Uwe66 (18 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*

Hallo, 

das heißt also nicht zahlen? Obwohl die Handynummer auf meinen Namen registriert ist und mein Sohn die Preisinformation bestätigt hat?
Sollte ich noch einmal anschreiben das ich die Zahlung nicht vornehme?

Danke und Mfg Uwe


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*

Hallo,
ich bin in einen Erotikchat gelangt, in dem ich auf eine SMS über eine normale Handynr. geantwortet habe, und die weiteren SMS über einen Shortcode 81550 gekommen sind.Da es keine Erotik SMS waren und der andere sehr sympatisch war, habe wir lange Zeit gesimmst. das SMS für 1,99, das wurde mir natürlich nicht mitgeteilt, genauso wenig das es sich um einen Erotikchat handelt. Die Rechnung kam über die T-Mobile mit einem Posten mblox 860 Euro. Habe anfangs auch nicht gezahlt, bis mir T-Mobile das Handy gesperrt hat.Der Shortcode 81550 gehört mblox wird aber angeblich von einer RBS genutzt, so sieht mblox sich nicht verantwortlich für die ganze Sache.
Über RBS kann ich keine Informationen finden.Der Code ist bei der Regulierungsbehörde auf mblox angemeldet, so sind die laut Behörde verantwortlich. Mblox sieht das aber anders.Laut Behörde dürfen alle Anbieter außer 0900 und 0190 Nr. bis zu 2 Euro verlangen ohne darauf hinzuweisen. Ein Witz oder? Diese Gesetzteslücke nutzten viele aus.

BD


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*



			
				Uwe66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Teleconcept schreibt:
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm "W&S Teleconcept" lässt also ohne Altersprüfung zu, das minderjährige den Eroticdienst nutzen können...
Fällt das nicht in den Bereich des Jugendschutzgesetzes und ist somit strafbar??


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*

Ich weiß nicht, ob man am Telefon eine Altersprüfung machen kann. Die Telefonnummer ist auf meinen Namen registriert vielleicht kennen die auch mein Geburtsdatum. 
Ich habe heute ein Fax geschickt, dass ich keine Zahlung veranlasse weil ich mit den kein Vertrag geschlossen habe und das ich als gesetzlicher Vertreter keine Pflichtverletzung meiner Seite sehe.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*

Hallo , 

habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen. Das Problem ist es ist garnicht meine Handynummer die da drauf steht. Habe im Internet etwas recherschiert und promt deren Internetadresse gefunden. Sitzen in Hamburg. Übrigens die Adresse die dort angegeben ist, exestiert nicht. Das Impressium ist also falsch. Habe alle andren Anwohner angerufen und die meinten zu mir dort gibt es so eine Firma nicht. Es ist ja auch eine ltd. und keine GmbH. Was soll ich machen. Ich denke ich beobachte mal das Forum hier um mir meine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Sollte jemand deren www Adresse habe wollen stelle ich diese gerne rein, wenn ich das den darf ?


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*

Es ist nicht zwingend, dass es einen Firmensitz tatsächlich gibt sondern, dass die Post zustellbar ist. Zustellungen können recht einfach mit einem Weiterleitungsauftrag umgeleitet werden.


----------



## BenTigger (21 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob man am Telefon eine Altersprüfung machen kann. Die Telefonnummer ist auf meinen Namen registriert vielleicht kennen die auch mein Geburtsdatum.


Hmmm ich habe hier ein besonderes Schnapsglas zum Geburtstag bekommen, da steht mein Name und auch mein Geburtsdatum drauf. Darf nun meine 12Jährige Tochter alleine in die Kneipe gehen, das Glas auf den Tresen stellen und der Wirt ihr dann dort hochprozentigen Alkohol einschenken? Das Glas gehört ja einem 40Jährigen Erwachsenen.....


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: hi hab was ähnliches bekommen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen. Das Problem ist es ist garnicht meine Handynummer die da drauf steht. Habe im Internet etwas recherschiert und promt deren Internetadresse gefunden. Sitzen in Hamburg. Übrigens die Adresse die dort angegeben ist, exestiert nicht. Das Impressium ist also falsch. Habe alle andren Anwohner angerufen und die meinten zu mir dort gibt es so eine Firma nicht. Es ist ja auch eine ltd. und keine GmbH. Was soll ich machen. Ich denke ich beobachte mal das Forum hier um mir meine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Sollte jemand deren www Adresse habe wollen stelle ich diese gerne rein, wenn ich das den darf ?




Ist mein Posting von oben. Komisch ist nur jetzt auch schon eine zweite Sache: 

Seit heute befindet sich die Seite im Aufbau. Ob da jemand Angst wegen einer Abmahnung ( ungültiges Impressium hat ) . Also ich möchte nicht zu schnell sein, aber so ganz seriös ist das nicht. Vorallem es ist nicht meine Handynummer die auf der Rechnung steht. das schreiben was ich an die Adresse geschicht habe, ist als unzustellbar heute zurückgekommen. Was denkt Ihr ?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*

Auch der Vater meiner Freundin hat 4 Rechnungen und mittlerweile Stapelweise Mahnungen bekommen weil er angeblich "Dienstleistungen" genutzt hat.

ich poste einfach mal was ich denen geschrieben habe - vielleicht habt ihr Spass daran... (PS: das erste Schreiben ist leider auf einem anderen Computer  - kann ich leider nicht quoten)

Die angegebene Handynummer kennt keiner von uns - irgendwer hat sie aber mal beim Verkauf eines Autos in der Westfählischen Zeitung angegeben ...



2. Schreiben:

An
W&S Teleconcept Ltd.

Postfach 701744
22017 Hamburg

Betrifft: Rechnung für kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung vom 10.4.2006
Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxx
Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxx
Betrifft: Rechnung für kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung vom 12.4.2006
Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxx
Betrifft: Rechnung für kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung vom 18.4.2006
Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxx
Betrifft: Mahnung für kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung vom 19.4.2006
Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxx
Betrifft: Mahnung für kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung vom 19.4.2006
Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxx
Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxx
Betrifft: Mahnung für kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung vom 21.4.2006
Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxx

Kunden-Nr.: xxxxxxxxxxx


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

da ich berufstätig bin und über keine eigene Sekretärin verfüge und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, das Faxen an 01805-Nummern ihrer Firma auch nicht kostenfrei ist, habe ich mich entschieden, ihre Flut an Rechnungen und Mahnungen jetzt immer packetweise abzuarbeiten.
Wie sie meinem Schreiben vom 13.4.2006 entnehmen können habe ich sie freundlichst darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das mir die Mobilfunknummer 0151/xxxxxxxx nicht bekannt ist. Auch meine Frau hat nie ein Mobilfunktelefon eines derartigen Betreibers unter meinem Namen angemeldet oder benutzt. Sollte irgendjemand Drittes meinen Namen und meine Anschrift irrtümlicherweise oder auch bewusst benutzt haben, um ein Telefon anzumelden, mit dem die angemahnten „Dienstleistungen“ in Anspruch genommen wurden, kann ich ihnen leider nicht weiterhelfen. Setzen sie sich bitte mit dem Serviceanbieter des entsprechenden Mobilfunk-gerätes in Verbindung und prüfen sie die Richtigkeit der logischen Verknüpfung: „Vorname Nachname (hier stand der Name meines Schwiegervaters) = 0151/xxxxxxxx“. Mathematisch ergibt diese Rechnung keinen Sinn, logisch betrachtet noch weniger. 
Laut Mitteilung der deutschen Post AG hat ein Herr S. am 18.4.2006 das von mir verfasste Antwortschreiben stellvertretend für ihre Firma entgegengenommen (es wurde als Einschreiben mit Rückantwort gesendet). Anscheinend ist ihr Unternehmen derart riesig, das der Inhalt meines Schreibens die Verfasser der Mahnungen und Rechnungen, die offensichtlich am anderen Ende des Gebäudes oder zumindest in einem anderen Stockwerk arbeiten, nicht ausreichend schnell erreichen konnte. Wie anders wäre es zu erklären, das trotzdem am 19. und 21.4.2006 weitere Mahnungen ihr Serviceunternehmen Richtung ******* verließen. Sollte das Schreiben sie zwar rechtzeitig erreicht es aber grundlegende Verständigungsprobleme betreffend meines Schriftstückes geben, teilen sie mir dies bitte umgehend schriftlich mit, damit ich, so denn nötig, meine Ausrucksweise ihrem Verständnis entsprechend anpassen kann.
Zusätzlich interessiert mich weiterhin, wie es möglich ist, einen Rechnungsbetrag innerhalb einer Frist von 7 Tagen einzufordern (davon effektiv 5 Tage für mich, da die Rechnung an einem Sonntag erstellt wurde und mich erst Dienstag Abend als ich nach dem Spätdienst von der Arbeit heimkehrte erreichte), von denen 2 gesetzliche Feiertage und ein weiterer ein Sonntag ist. Selbst wenn ich ohne zu überlegen und ohne ihre Forderungen zu überprüfen umgehend meine Bank aufgesucht hätte, wäre es mir nicht möglich gewesen, den von ihnen geforderten zeitlichen Rahmen einzuhalten, da meine Überweisungaktivitätem leider den Öffnungszeiten meiner Bank unterliegen. Die von ihnen geforderte Mahngebühr würde ich dann selbstverständlich an meine Bank weiterleiten, die unverschämterweise weder Mittwoch nachmittags noch Karfreitag, noch Ostersamstag-Ostermontag für mich einen Angestellten zur Verfügung stellt. Für den Defekt des Überweisungsautomatens bin ich nicht verantwortlich.
Des Weiteren habe ich sie bereits vor 14 Tagen schriftlich dazu aufgefordert mir mitzuteilen, wie sie in den Besitz meiner persönlichen Daten gelangt sind bzw. wie ich in den Genuss einer Kundennummer ihres Unternehmens gekommen bin. 
Weiterhin möchte ich wissen wieso ihre telefonische Hotline, die mir nur zweimal pro Woche für 2 Stunden zur Verfügung steht so schlecht erreichbar ist. Warum wird die automatische Anrufbeantworteransage regelmäßig bereits vor 13:59 Uhr eingestellt?

Zum Schluss möchte ich sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass meine Frau und ich seit über 25 Jahren glücklich verheiratet sind. Es mag für sie als Firma mit einem Kundenstamm, der für Sekundenlange duale Dienstleistungen am Telefon dreistellige Eurobeträge ohne nachzudenken zahlt und auch gesetzwidrige Mahnungen ohne Murren willig hinnimmt unverständlich und nicht glaubhaft sein aber es wirklich möglich ein Leben ohne regelmäßigen Kontakt zu einer Sex-Hotline glücklich und sparsam zu gestalten.

Sie haben mir in den Mahnungen die Option gegeben einen Zahlungsvorschlag bezüglich der 
von ihnen erstellten Rechnungen zu machen und ihnen dies (natürlich per kostenpflichtiger Fax- oder Telefonleitung) mitzuteilen. Dieser Aufforderung komme ich gerne nach.
Leider muss ich feststellen dass es sich bei einer gerechtfertigten theoretischen Forderung von 0,00 Euro um einen nicht überweisbaren Betrag handelt. 
Wie schon im letzten Schreiben erwähnt sind die von ihnen erhobenen Forderungen haltlos, die in Rechnung gestellten Dienstleistungen wurden nicht wahrgenommen, ein Anschluss mit der Nummer 0151 xxxxxxxx ist mir und meiner Frau nicht bekannt.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich ihnen selbstverständlich jederzeit zur Verfügung. Sollten sie einen Irrtum ihrerseits bemerken, werden wir es nicht darauf beruhen lassen, dass weitere Forderungen ihrerseits unterbleiben. Wir erwarten detailliert Aufklärung wie es zu den fälschlicherweise gestellten Forderungen kam und wieso mein Name und meine Adresse mit der von ihnen immer wieder aufgeführten Telefonnummer 0151 xxxxxxxx kommen konnte.
Unser Anwalt hat uns ebenso wie die Verbraucherzentrale in diesem Fall dringend geraten Strafanzeige gegen ihr Unternehmen zu stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,



Wie gesagt, habe ich für die Eltern verfasst weil die sich absolut überfordert sahen 

Schon ne Schweinerei - denke viele ander ältere Leute zahlen aus Angst.

_Bestimmte Angaben editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*

Ach noch was - wir planen wirklich eine Strafanzeige ..

Ich hab hier ne alte email-Adresse (die ich nicht beruflich sondern nur noch aus Nostalgie (Starcraft / BW Anfang 2000) nutze)

[.......]

wer Kontakt aufnehmen möchte um die Strafanzeige zu koerdinieren kann sich ja mal unverbindlich melden.....

mfg, Daja

_Mailadresse editiert. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*

Und noch nen 3ter Kommentar von mir ..

die angeblich gewählten Nummern waren:
08006912369

In den Mahnungen staht dann es wurde folgende Nummer angerufen:
0800 60033309

Kurios auch die Sache das z.B. am 1.4.2006 um 14:33:29 sec. angeblich 4 mal ein Dienst im Wert von 49,- Euro genutzt wurde.
Innerhalb einer Sekunde 4 mal 49,- Euro Dienstleistung a 30 Minuten - wie machen die das?
Haben wir hier einen Physiker der das erklären kann?


----------



## ralf (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*

Wir haben ebenfalls so ein problem, 
und wollen nun strafanzeige gegen teleconcept stellen. 
die polizei rät in diesem fall auf keinen fall bezahlen, da man sonst den vertrag mit der teleconcept eingeht, unn keine möglichkeit hat sein geld zurückzubekommen. laut aussage der polizei soll man eine anzeige wegen versuchten betruges stellen, und das noch kein schaden dadurch entstanden ist. kann mir einer sagen wo ich tips, infos etc. zum verfassen einer solchen strafanzeige finde?



danke


ralf


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*

Gehe zu deiner nächsten Wache, lege die Rechnung oder die Buchung von deinem Konto vor, den Rest machen die Beamten. Allerdings ist es sehr fraglich, ob die Teleconcept tatsächlich für einen strafbaren Vorgang zur Verantwortung zu ziehen ist oder eher ein "unbekannter Täter", gegen den sich die Ermittlungen zu richten haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*

Moin MOin habe heute meine 2 Rechnung mit Mahnung bekommen ,soll auch die Sexhotlein angerufen haben,aber nöööö  Habe auch versucht die Firma per Telefon ,per fax ,per E-mail zu erreichen ,Hoffnungslos.deshalb wahr ich Heute bei der Polizei ,die mir geraten haben einen  Strafantrag gegen die Firma zustellen .Ich hoffe .man bekommt die Firma zufassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*

moin moin habe Heute meine letzte Mahnung von der Firma bekommen ,mit der Drohung (  INKASSOWARNUNG ) wahr noch mal bei der Polizei ,die sagt Ignorieren und abwarten was die Kriepo erreicht.Also denkt daran .bei sowas nicht zahlen .


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin habe Heute meine letzte Mahnung von der Firma bekommen ,mit der Drohung (  INKASSOWARNUNG ) wahr noch mal bei der Polizei ,die sagt Ignorieren und abwarten was die Kriepo erreicht.Also denkt daran .bei sowas nicht zahlen .


Und wenn einer die Leistung tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen hat? Wenn dann die Kriepo ermittelt, dass der Leistungsbezug über einen automatischen Rückruf und die Übermittlung eines Zugangs-PIN aktiviert wurde? Gut dem, dessen Rückrufnummer nicht mit der des Rechnungsempfängers übereinstimmt.


----------



## Phänomenologe (1 August 2006)

*AW: hab was ähnliches bekommen von Teleconcept*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe .man bekommt die Firma zufassen.


Wieso, die ist (womöglich nicht für jedermann zu jeder Zeit) ganz normal in Hamburg erreichbar (018059998281 (12 ct./Min.)) Vergleiche mal die Kundennummer oben rechts auf der Rechnung mit deiner Telefonnummer. Falls das deine ist, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal in mich gehen und überlegen, was zum Zeitpunkt des Rechnungsdatums gewesen ist und wer Zugriff zum Telefon hatte.
Falls du noch keine 18 bist, sollte dich die Verbraucherzentrale in deiner Stadt mal zum Thema Kostenpflicht/Vertragswesen beraten. Nicht jede Rechnung muss bezahlt werden aber generell sollte gelten, dass wenn einer einen Dienst bestellt, der den auch zu begleichen hat.

Die Kundennummer = die Telefonnummer des Anrufers einer der Servicenummern. Über diese Nummer erfolgt ein Rückruf durch einen Operator, bei dem auch der Preis für den Dienst genannt wird, der nach Übermittlung eines Zugangscodes genutzt werden kann.

_Thread verschoben, da weder Dialer noch Mehrwertnummern modinfo _


----------



## M atze (10 Februar 2016)

Ich kann euch aus Erfahrung sagen, lasst die Finger von dieser Firma!!! Es gibt genug seriöse Anbieter, damit habe ich selbst nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2016)

Treiben die immer noch ihr Unwesen?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2016)

Im WWW keine auffindbaren Beschwerden. Das letzte Posting stammt von 2006. Auch sonst ist nichts gravierendes  im WWW  zu finden, wobei nach wie vor nicht klar ist , um welche Teleconcept es sich handelt


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @Nebelwolf: Welche Firma "Teleconcept" ist denn eigentlich gemeint? (evtl. PN)
> Magdeburg? Essen? Amsterdam? Nordkirchen? Österreich?





Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo Aka-Aka!
> Ich habe nur oberflächlich recherchiert. Um welche Firma es sich handelt ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich habe noch keine Beschwerden über Firmen mit dem Namen ins Auge gesprungen. Ich hoffe *kwon* informiert uns genauer und kann vielleicht sogar die Rechnung (natürlich anonymisiert) hochladen. Da kwon schon bei der 2. Mahnung ist, erwarte ich keinen groß angelegten Betrug, sonst wäre das Forum hier schon "explodiert".


Die Explosion ist in den zehn Jahren bis heute ausgeblieben....

PS: die einzige ( nicht verifizierte)  Info  über eine Existenz einer "W&S Teleconcept Ltd."  stammt aus diesem Posting


Unregistriert schrieb:


> W&S Teleconcept Ltd.
> Postfach 701744
> 22017 Hamburg


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Februar 2016)

Wahrscheinlich wurde hier falsch gegoogelt und es war eine ganz andere Firma namens Teleconcept gemeint.


----------

